# Has Netflix been fixed yet?



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey all, with Roamio is Netflix working? With Premieres there's an issue that the controls (FF, Rewind, pause) sometimes stop working. When this happens, after the show is over it just shows a blank screen instead of the menu.

The only thing that works is hitting the TiVo button and restarting Netflix. If that doesn't work the TiVo has to be restarted. It's been happening for months.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=505510 has more info.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

It's an entirely redesigned app that uses the same codebase (HTML 5) that most other players use, so I would assume so.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The Netflix App on the Roamio line has been updated to the HTML5 version and is reported to be more stable and significantly faster. 

So the answer to your question is a cautious yes. 


Note: We may see the HTML5 versions of these apps heading the the Premier line. "Looking into it". No promises from TiVo, so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

bradleys said:


> "Looking into it". No promises from TiVo, so take it for what it is worth.


Yeah they often say that about broken features.. heh.

Has anyone that had the issue with a Premiere not having it with Roamio?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

DJQuad said:


> Yeah they often say that about broken features.. heh.
> 
> Has anyone that had the issue with a Premiere not having it with Roamio?


Nobody has the Roamio yet... The reviewers seem to be quite impressed.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Bumping this since some have Roamios now


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Watching a movie on it right now. Works great. No complaints. Nice ability to tell my ipad to play on my plus from netflix app too.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just set up my plus today.....Netflix and MLB TV work great. A little slower than Apple TV but still impressive. Those 2 were almost un-usable on my XL4. Everything runs smoothly and pretty fast.
One big problem I use to run into was that I couldn't get back to regular TV (either pressing live or the tivo button) after using Netflix.....no problem at all on the new box.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Did you have the problem with Netflix on a Premiere though?


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes - was on a Premiere XL4 that I just purchased in Apr of this year. Most of the time it would eventually get back to live TV, but after several minutes. However, on a few occasions, I just gave up waiting and would unplug and reboot.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

DJQuad said:


> Did you have the problem with Netflix on a Premiere though?


I have an Elite still in use and Netflix has all sorts of problems on that box.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

DJQuad said:


> Did you have the problem with Netflix on a Premiere though?


I don't know a single user who is successfully using the current Netflix app on the Premiere. I have Premiere boxes in three different locations (Tampa, Palm Harbor, and Gainesville) on three different service providers and they all are experiencing problems. TiVo has acknowledged the problems on multiple occasions on their forums and claims that it is a high priority that TiVo engineering and Netflix are investigating.

I'm hoping we see the HTML5 app wit DIAL support make it to the Premiere boxes.


----------



## TrooperOrange (Apr 23, 2012)

I had an Elite, and the netflix app was crap. Took like a minute to launch, was slow as ****. Even hitting pause would take up to like 20 seconds.

Then one day I started having the problem this thread is about. Like 15 minutes into a show, nothing would work, no buttons or input at all etc....

Have a Roamio now, only watched one Netflix show so far, but just that experience was far better. App launched in about 10 seconds, pause actually worked in real time like pause should, and the controls kept working.

So on first blush, seems better.

Kinda off topic, but of note. The Elite was just slow and error prone enough it didn't seem like a good streaming solution, especially for netflix and youtube. Youtue was so bad, I would rather switch inputs than use the app. That is no long the case on the Roamio, much better.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

sbiller said:


> I'm hoping we see the HTML5 app wit DIAL support make it to the Premiere boxes.


It'll be interesting if they do... I imagine the bulk of their development will be for the new platform and if they finally make my Elite usable for apps, I have one less reason to upgrade.  The portions of the Premiere fall update I've seen retain the older HDUI, versus the new look - not sure if HTML5 is associated with that and if we can draw any conclusions.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

netflix app is working great on my roamio pro. 1080p/24 working as well for some of the videos.


----------

